

The Secret Tesla Motors Master Plan (just between you and me) (2006) - kloncks
http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/secret-tesla-motors-master-plan-just-between-you-and-me

======
TOMDM
With this being written in 2006, I'm really impressed with how on track Tesla
has stayed. It gives me hope for the future of the company, and the results it
will hopefully deliver.

I can't wait to see what Musk and Tesla do next.

------
ClassicFarris
Ahh, the little-known trickle down theory…

An articulated and advocated instance, where it just might work.

------
colanderman
(2006)

